# New Shop Lights



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

sounds good.. got a link?


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

How about some pics?.


----------



## visualj (Feb 26, 2014)

I have to agree with this, although I only have one up so far. I bought 5 for my workshop that is in progress. In the meantime, I had to put one up in my NEW outbuilding to I could see after dark. Since they are LEDs, there is no flicker to the warm up as with fluorescents, and they are at full output right away.
I was lucky as I had a %15 off coupon, so I go mine a bit cheaper.


----------



## Chocdog (Aug 31, 2014)

Scott, 
I do not have a link showing the actual light. HD's website yet. They say the website lags behind in store inventory by a couple of weeks. 
Jeff, here are a couple of pics of my "in progress" shop.



















I also like they are good for -4 F. My shop is not heated yet.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks great.I have fluorescent's and even in Tucson when it gets cold you can tell they are not as bright as compared when its warmer.Nice addition to your shop.


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

I bought 2 of these also to replace one 8' fluorescent pair, as my 8's burn out, I'm replacing them all with these LEDs , love 'em!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Kurt…. Can you tell me what color temperature these are?


----------



## Chocdog (Aug 31, 2014)

> sounds good.. got a link?
> 
> - ScottKaye





> Kurt…. Can you tell me what color temperature these are?
> 
> - Chris


Here the link at the HD. CRI = 80


----------

